# Cambro's



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 9, 2021)

Picked up a 6 & 12qt with lids for mixing bread.

Washed good cuz had release agent on em.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 9, 2021)

Food grade buckets are always nice to have!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2021)

Nice .


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 9, 2021)

looks like they will come in handy


----------



## forktender (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm addicted to all things Cambro. They are so cheap for the quality that you get from them.


----------

